# power requirement



## xtronics

This equipment can consume both 24Vdc and 120Vac power and also supplies power so the terminology needs to be precise. 

The original English was not clear - as the used "power supply" which could mean consumed or sourced power. 

I'm thinking of using one of these:

Requisitos Potencia Eléctrica
Requisitos de tensión
Requisitos de voltaje


----------



## La Grandola

Hola.

También acabo de encontrarme con este término en un documento que estoy traduciendo.

Mi intento es:

Requerimientos de voltaje
Requerimientos de electricidad

Qué opinas?

Saludos!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Hi xtronics, welcome to the Forum.


xtronics said:


> The original English was not clear - as the used "power supply" which could mean consumed or sourced power.



And the original text is.....?


----------



## xtronics

Hakuna Matata said:


> Hi xtronics, welcome to the Forum.
> 
> 
> And the original text is.....?



The original was "power supply", but it should have been "power required" which would have been clearer.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Sorry but I don't understand.

Do you need to translate _power requirement_, _power supply_ or what?


----------



## xtronics

Someone said that 'Requerimientos' implies a requirement of the user rather than the product - not sure?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

*PLEASE*, post the original text and context.


----------



## xtronics

'power requirement'  ( In English I might also use 'required Power' - same meaning). It is the power required by the product.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

*Power requirement* means _requisitos de alimentación_, o _de potencia_ o _de energía_. In Spanish, _alimentación_ is sufficiently understandable.

I'm still trying to understand what's your doubt...........


----------



## xtronics

Hakuna Matata said:


> *Power requirement* means _requisitos de alimentación_, o _de potencia_ o _de energía_. In Spanish, _alimentación_ is sufficiently understandable.
> 
> I'm still trying to understand what's your doubt...........



   Muchas gracias.  My doubts had to do with the choice of _requisitos_” vs _requerimientos_ and I think you have answered that.



 The other doubt was that this _power requirement_ is a choice between two voltages – in English – _potential_ would refer to _voltage potential_ – but in Spanish, I think it just means power. .



 There are several words that basically work - de alimentación, o de potencia, o de energía, de voltaje, de electricidad, Potencia Eléctrica, de tensión – the hard part is which one works best?   


 I write electronic specifications in English – and even in my native language it can be hard to chose the best word. The specification that I started with was poorly worded, so I am sometimes changing the terms for clarity.  


 Otra vez gracias por su ayuda.


----------

